# Tablet gesucht, Anwendungsgebiet: ebooks und pdf lesen, Filme und Serien gucken, max. 200,- €



## RossiCX (8. Februar 2017)

*Tablet gesucht, Anwendungsgebiet: ebooks und pdf lesen, Filme und Serien gucken, max. 200,- €*

Hallo!

Ich suche eine Tablet, um ebooks und PDF zu lesen, zum surfen/youtube und um Filme und Serien zu gucken, ab und zu muss mal eine Tabelle (LibreOffice) bearbeitet und eine email geschickt werden.

Wichtig sind mir vernünftiger WLAN-Empfang, ein gutes Display und halbwegs vernünftiger Stereoklang, die Lautsprecher sollten also vorne rausplärren. Wenn es sein muss, nehme ich auch einen externen Speaker, der muss dann aber im Budget mit drin sein und den Klang wirklich verbessern.

Die Displaygröße sollte mind. 9,7" sein und mind. FullHD auflösen. Als RAM hätte ich gerne 2 GB (besser 4), die "Festplatte" sollte mind. 32GB haben, wenn man mit SD-Karte erweitern kann.

Von den Chinatablets kennt man Dual-Boot Android/Win10, das wäre fein, ansonsten reicht auch Win10 alleine. Für Win10 sollten CPU und GPU schnell genug sein, Spiele sollen mit dem Tablet nicht gespielt werden.

Gibt es so ein Gerät zum Budget von max. 200,.- €? Es kann auch ein Chinatablet sein, wenn die Qualität ordentlich ist und wenn man es in Europa bestellen kann, ich möchte nicht direkt in China bestellen.

Danke!


----------



## Ahab (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tablet gesucht, Anwendungsgebiet: ebooks und pdf lesen, Filme und Serien gucken, max. 200,- €*

Pack nen Fuffi drauf, dann gäbe es zum Beispiel das hier:

Odys Fusion Win 12 Pro: Neues Windows-Tablet fur 249 Euro

Ist noch nicht verfügbar, aber sollte sich bald ändern. 

Vom Klang solltest du nichts erwarten, der Rest sollte aber mit deinen Ansprüchen konform gehen. Für 200€ wirds aber auch bei den China-Tablets eng und Wunder sollte man hier generell nicht erwarten. 

Brauchst du eine Tastatur? Ohne gäbe es noch eins von Chuwi:

Chuwi Hi10 Plus Test: Ein Tablet mit Windows 10 & Remix OS


----------



## Ryle (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tablet gesucht, Anwendungsgebiet: ebooks und pdf lesen, Filme und Serien gucken, max. 200,- €*

TrekStor SurfTab 10.1 oder auch 11.6.  Bisschen größer, von der Ausstattung her ähnlich wie die China Dinger.
Lautsprecher sind seitlich, aber immerhin 2 und Stereo. Auf der Front wirst du auch selten welche finden. 

Die günstigen W10 Tablets sind aber sehr langsam, damit musst du halt leben.


----------



## daLexi (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tablet gesucht, Anwendungsgebiet: ebooks und pdf lesen, Filme und Serien gucken, max. 200,- €*

Gibt es nicht für das Geld.

Für gescheite Geräte lege bitte nochmal soviel drauf.

Schaue selbst, nutze die Suche bei Geizhals.


----------



## Schnabel93 (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tablet gesucht, Anwendungsgebiet: ebooks und pdf lesen, Filme und Serien gucken, max. 200,- €*

Schon mal Dr. Google anhand deiner Suchkriterien befragt. Der spuckt dazu ne ganze Menge aus...


----------



## RossiCX (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tablet gesucht, Anwendungsgebiet: ebooks und pdf lesen, Filme und Serien gucken, max. 200,- €*

Das Odysteil sieht interessant aus, Tastatur ist aber kein Muss, könnte ich auch per Bluetooth oder USB nachrüsten.

"Sehr langsam" ist natürlich nicht gut, es sollte schon flüssiges Arbeiten in LibreOffice, Chrome und Thunderbird (inkl. hin- und herspringen zwischen den Apps) möglich sein. Videos und Youtube sollten auch nicht ruckeln und zuppeln, das wäre blöd.

Gibt es LibreOffice denn auch für Android? Ich hab zwar so ein Handy, kenn mich damit aber nicht wirklich aus  Welche CPUs sind denn einigermaßen performant?

Und wie hoch müsste ich das Budget schrauben, damit einigermaßen flüssiges Arbeiten möglich ist? Ich bin da nicht mega anspruchsvoll, aber ich möchte auch nicht ewig warten, wenn ich vom Browser in die Tabellenkalkulation wechseln will.



Schnabel93 schrieb:


> Schon mal Dr. Google anhand deiner  Suchkriterien befragt. Der spuckt dazu ne ganze Menge aus...



Ja, habe ich, auch Dr. Geizhals und Dr. Gearbest, da ich mich mit dem mobilen Zeug aber nicht auskenne, kann ich das alles nicht so wirklich beurteilen.


----------



## Schnabel93 (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tablet gesucht, Anwendungsgebiet: ebooks und pdf lesen, Filme und Serien gucken, max. 200,- €*

Hast du dich schon mal mit dem Amazon fire beschäftigt. Das Gerät bietet alles, was du aufgezählt hast und der Preis stimmt auch


----------



## RossiCX (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tablet gesucht, Anwendungsgebiet: ebooks und pdf lesen, Filme und Serien gucken, max. 200,- €*

Das Amazon Fire HD 10 hat leider eine zu geringe Auflösung, da ich mit dem Gerät viel lesen werde (Fachbücher aber auch Romänchen  ) ist mir eine möglichst hohe Auflösung schon wichtig.

Das Chuwi Hi10 Plus sieht interessant aus. Wäre das denn auch sehr langsam?


----------



## Ahab (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tablet gesucht, Anwendungsgebiet: ebooks und pdf lesen, Filme und Serien gucken, max. 200,- €*

Die sind alle langsam.

Von den Atom-Prozessoren (haben die halt alle) kann man leider nicht viel erwarten. Sieht man auch ganz gut in dem Testbericht zum TrekStor auf Tabletblog. 

Wenn du keine Abstriche bei der Performance machen möchtest, sollte es schon ein Tablet mit Intel Core-Prozessor sein. Die gehen bei ca. 600€ los. Oder du machst ein paar Abstriche bei der Größe und dem Feature-Set und holst dir ein Android-Tablet in 8", zum Beispiel von Huawei. 

Und so allgemein mal: Wenn du das Ding nur sehr, sehr sporadisch nutzt, dann reicht wahrscheinlich ein 200€ Tablet. Wenn du es jeden Tag verwenden willst, in der Uni, zu Hause auf der Couch, in der Bahn, etc. - dann solltest du wirklich mehr ausgeben. Sonst ärgerst du dich, denn allzu langlebig sind die ganzen Billigheimer nämlich auch nicht...


----------



## RossiCX (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tablet gesucht, Anwendungsgebiet: ebooks und pdf lesen, Filme und Serien gucken, max. 200,- €*

Danke für die Einschätzung, das Ding würde schon täglich genutzt, aber 600,- € ist mir definitiv zu viel.

Im Moment gurke ich mit einem Blackberry Playbook rum, vllt. relativiert sich das dann mit "langsam" etwas!?  Das ist mittlerweile auf jeden Fall zu langsam.


----------



## fotoman (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tablet gesucht, Anwendungsgebiet: ebooks und pdf lesen, Filme und Serien gucken, max. 200,- €*



Ahab schrieb:


> Von den Atom-Prozessoren (haben die halt alle) kann man leider nicht viel erwarten. Sieht man auch ganz gut in dem Testbericht zum TrekStor auf Tabletblog.


Die packen die Geräte vermutlich nur einfach aus und erwarten (u.U. ja auch zu Recht), dass dann schon alles vernünftig läuft. Ich habe einige Tage benötigt, bis das Win10 meines Chuwi Hi12 (Atom x5-Z8300) vernünftig lief. Mein Surface Pro 2 mit i5-4200U ist natürlich schneller, das Chuwi aber durchaus nutzbar (bis auf die unterirdschen Quäker, welche die Bezeichnung "Lautsprecher" nicht verdient haben).



Ahab schrieb:


> Oder du machst ein paar Abstriche bei der Größe und dem Feature-Set und holst dir ein Android-Tablet in 8", zum Beispiel von Huawei.


Da muss man gerade beim Lesen von PDFs schon sehr große Abstriche machen, bei der Bearbeitung von Tabellen (und wenn es nur die Statistik des Benzinverbrauchs vom Auto ist) genauso. Ich fand für beides schon mein 10,6" Surface Pro 2 zu klein. Vor allem auf Grund des unbrauchbaren 16:9 Seitenformates), da ist as 3:2 Display mit 12" schon etwas anderes.

Das oben erwähnte Odys sieht schon nicht so schlecht aus, wobei ich die Auflösung bei einem 11,6" Tablet nicht mehr zeitgemäß finde und ich auf Grund des Seitenformates eher zu einem Tablet wie dem Teclast X98 Plus oder Onda V919 mit 4GB Ram greifen würde. Dafür muss man halt, wie auch beim Chuwi Hi12, etwas auf eBay oder den üblichen China-Händlern suchen, bis man es von einem Händer mit deutschem (oder EU) Lager findet.

Wie schon sehr oft hier im Forum bei gleichen Fragen erwähnt, würde ich mich bei den Preisvorstellungen auch mal nach Gebrauchtgeräten umsehen. Ein Dell Venue Pro 11 (7xxx) bekommt man mit i5-3200Y, 4GB Ram und 128GB SSD schon ab 260 Euro. Ein Surface Pro 1 gibt es mit 128 GB Ram teils noch günstiger (alles vom Händler). Die haben halt wieder ein 10,6" Display mit (nur für Filme geeignetem) 16:9 Display in FullHD. Und die Akkulaufzeit des SPro 1 ist aus heutiger Sicht nicht gerade prickelnd.


----------



## RossiCX (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tablet gesucht, Anwendungsgebiet: ebooks und pdf lesen, Filme und Serien gucken, max. 200,- €*

Danke für den Tipp mit den Gebrauchtgeräten, dagegen habe ich nichts, wenn sie denn technisch gut in Schuss sind. Ich habe da aber das Problem, dass ich keinerlei Durchblick habe, welche Geräte brauchbar sind und welche nicht. Ich kenn mich mit richtiger PC Hardware aus, mobile Hardware ist für mich ein Buch mit 7 Siegeln, daher sind die Beispiele schonmal Gold wert!


----------



## fotoman (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tablet gesucht, Anwendungsgebiet: ebooks und pdf lesen, Filme und Serien gucken, max. 200,- â‚¬*

Hier mal ein paar Beispiele (keine Händerempfehlungen, sondern eher Beispiele für Geräte und deren aktuelle Preise, die aber alle über dne 200 Euro liegen
Tablet PC Dell Venue 11 Pro 7130 vPro Core i5 4300 FULL HD 1920x1080 128SSD  #S3 5397063539222 | eBay
mit i5-4300Y, also der langsamsten Variante des i5-4300. Dafür sind SSD und Akku bei Bedarf austauschbar und es gäbe (wenn man es denn einzeln findet) auch eine passende Tastatur, die beim Transport als Displayschutz dienen kann.

Für die Suche nach weiteren Dell-Geräten unbedingt auf eines der 7xxx Serie achten (7130 oder 7140). Die 5xxx Serie hat eine Atom CPU und SSD/Akku sind nicht tauschbar. Das mag für den Heimgebrauch genügen, ich würde aber eher ein paar Euro drauflegen.

Das Surface Pro git es dann z.B. von Privat, dafür "vollstädnig", als auch mit Stift, den die Leute gerne verlieren
Microsoft Surface Pro 128GB, WLAN, 26,9 cm (10,6 Zoll) - Dunkles Titangrau 885370526547 | eBay
oder vom Händler, wenn man mit den Mängeln leben kann und für 20-30 Euro noch ein Netzteil kauft, fast zu Deinem Wunschpreis:
Microsoft Surface Pro 10,6" 128GB SSD [Wi-Fi] titangrau voll funktionsfahig 885370526547 | eBay
SSD/Akku nicht tauschbar, die Akkulaufzeit dürfte nicht so toll sein (beim Neugerät waren mal 4-5 Stunden angegeben, beim Surface Pro 2 dann 7-8).

Da ich das Dell nicht persönlich kenne, jedoch das Surface Pro 2 regelmäßig mit den internen Lautsprechern als WLan-TV Gerät nutze (Streaming von den Dreambox/DVB-C) und von den Lautsprechern sehr positiv überrascht bin, würde ich für Filme eher zum Surface Pro greifen.

Absolut unbrauchbar sind das Surface und Surface 2 (ohne Pro, da mit Windows RT). Dagegen wäre auch ein Surface 3 noch eine Überlegung wert, das kostet dann aber selbst in der kleinsten Ausführung gebraucht 320 Euro
Microsoft Surface 3 Tablet PC 32GB WLAN, 10.8 Zoll, Windows 8.1PRO 7G7-00004 NEU  | eBay
Die Version hat nur 32 GB SSD und 2 GB Ram, da muss man jede Anwendung einzeln öffnen, hat dafür aber ein sehr gutes 10,8" Display und der Atom x5-z8700 ist spürbar schneller wie die x5-z8300 aus den üblichen China-Tablets.


----------



## RossiCX (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tablet gesucht, Anwendungsgebiet: ebooks und pdf lesen, Filme und Serien gucken, max. 200,- €*

Danke fotoman  Gibt es noch andere empfehlenswerte gebrauchte Geräte außer Dell Venue pro 7xxx und Surface pro?


----------



## fotoman (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tablet gesucht, Anwendungsgebiet: ebooks und pdf lesen, Filme und Serien gucken, max. 200,- €*

Ich kenne sonst keine anderen Geräte in dem Preisbereich. Das 
TrekStor SurfTab duo W2 64GB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
wurde wohl eingestellt und ich würde mir von Trekstor kein gebrauchtes Gerät kaufen (gebraucht so um die 350 Euro). Alle übrigen Geräte, die ich aus Tests kenne, lagen neu auf dem Niveau des Surface Pro 1/2 und haben sich damals nur schlecht verkauft. Ausnahme sind Geräte mit dem Atom Z3735, die aber genauso langsam sind wie aktuelle Geräte mit dem Atom X5-Z8300. Tablets mit Core M 5Y kenne ich kaum welche (das Dell 7140 ist mal wieder eine der Ausnahmen).

 Es gab/gibt einige China-Tablets mit Core M, die dann aber eher ab 400 Euro anfangen (mit Versand auch China, real also eher 500 Euro). Bei Asus ist es leider das Selbe. Entweder günstig und dann mit langsamer Atom-CPU, oder performant (z.B. ASUS Transformer Book T302CA oder T300Chi), dann aber mit 12,5" Display und so teur wie ein richtiger Laptop.

Hier noch ein paar Performancevergleiche aus meinem "Office"-Bereich.
Geräte:


PC mit i7-2600K 
Surface Pro 2 mit i5-4200U, 4 GB Ram und 128 GB SSD 
Chuwi Hi12 mit Atom x5-Z8300, 4 GB Ram, 64 GB eMMC 
Alle mit Windows 10 x64

Zwei Seiten eines 204 Seiten großen A4 PDF rendern (vergleichbar mit dem Zeitaufwand für den Seitenwechsel beim Lesen eines PDFs mit unterschiedlichen PDF-Anzeigeprogrammen:

```
Zeitangaben: Rendern der ersten Seite / Rendern einer weiteren Seite des selben 204 Seiten PDF:

Ghostscript:
- i7-2600K: 1,9s / 1,0s (bei 260 DPI)
- i5-4200U: 2,2s / 1,2s (bei 260 DPI)
- x5-Z8300: 6,6s / 3,6s (bei 260 DPI)

PDFLib.NET
- i7-2600K (MuPDF = True) : 0,9s / 0,4s (bei 260 DPI), 1,1s / 0,5s (bei 300 DPI)
- i5-4200U (MuPDF = True) : 1,1s / 0,5s (bei 260 DPI), 1,4s / 0,6s (bei 300 DPI)
- x5-Z8300 (MuPDF = True) : 3,8s / 1,7s (bei 260 DPI), 4,7s / 2,0s (bei 300 DPI)
```
Der Vergleich zeigt für mich u.A., dass man sich für so langsame CPUs auch heutzutage noch die passende Software aussuchen sollte anstatt die "erstbeste" zu nehmen, die man u.U. seit vielen Jahren auf dem Desktop gewohnt ist. Der i5-2540M aus meinem Lenovo x220 ist sehr vergleichbar mit dem i5-4200U des Surface Pro 2.

Ich kann auf dem Chuwi mit dem PDF XChange Viewer sehr gut die PDFs von Zeitschriftenabos lesen, mit der MS-App oder gar dem PDF.js aus dem Firefox ist das für mich dagegen entweder nur suboptimal bedienbar (MS App) oder viel zu langsam (Firefox).


```
Raw-Entwicklung eines Bildes mit Nikon NX-D 1.4.3

16 MPix ohne Entrauschen: i7-2600K: 1,65s / i5-4200U: 3,14s / x5-Z8300: 16,26s
16 MPix mit Entrauschen:  i7-2600K: 2,59s / i5-4200U: 5,06s / x5-Z8300: 22,43s
```
In beiden Benchmarks entsprechen die Unterschiede grob dem, was man auch auf allgemeinen Benchmarkseiten für CPU-Benchmarks findet.

Die gefühlte Performance kann dann wieder etwas ganz anderes sein. So fühlt sich z.B. ein 8" Windows Tablet (1280x800) mit fast der selben CPU-Performance wie das Chuwi spürbar flüssiger beim Surfen oder auch PDF-Lesen an wie das Chuwi (2160x1440). Ob das nur an der Bildschirmauflösung liegt oder auch daran, dass das Display des 8"-Tablets höherwertiger ist (insb. bei der Touch-Erkennung) wie das des China-Tablets, kann ich Mangels weiterem Vergleich nicht sagen. Mit dem Surface Pro 2 macht das Arbeiten jedenfalls mehr Spaß, wenn ich nicht die große Anzeige des Chuwi benötige.


----------



## RossiCX (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tablet gesucht, Anwendungsgebiet: ebooks und pdf lesen, Filme und Serien gucken, max. 200,- €*

Super, vielen Dank!


----------



## halo_fourteen (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tablet gesucht, Anwendungsgebiet: ebooks und pdf lesen, Filme und Serien gucken, max. 200,- €*

Hallo,

ich hoffe es stört niemanden wenn ich den Thread wiederbelebe, aber er zielt genau in meine Richtung.

Ich bin auch auf der Suche nach einem Tablet, hauptsächlich für's Streamen von Twitch, TV Programm, Serien etc. Bisher nutze ich ein altes Lenovo Tablet (ca. 2012), welches mittlerweile aber so alt ist, das die ZDF/ARD Apps den Dienst quittierten. Außerdem ist es so langsam, dass man damit nicht in Netz surfen kann. 

Zur Zeit kann ich mich nicht zwischen Windows und Android entscheiden. Das Android Tablet, welches ich derzeit favorisiere, ist das Lenovo Yoga Tab 3 Plus für ca. 300€. Bei Windows bin ich mir komplett unschlüssig. Für die ganzen Streaming Sachen sicherlich besser als die Windows Geräte in dem Preisbereich, vor allem wegen dem Display und den Lautsprechern. Was mich aber an Android schon immer genervt hat, ist die miserable Auswahl an Spielen. Imo sind solche Tablets ideal für Spiele wie Civ, Sim City, Baldurs Gate, also Aufbau Strategie und RPGs geeignet. Sowas sucht man aber unter Android vergeblich. Ich denke ich muss das nicht weiter ausführen, der geneigte Spieler weiß Bescheid.

Jetzt kann ich leider überhaupt nicht einschätzen wie sich so ein Win10 Tablet mit Atom Z8xxx im Gebrauch "anfühlt". Ist das mit entsprechenden Android Geräten vergleichbar? Sind die von mir genannten Spiele überhaupt auf so einem Tablet spielbar, zum einen von der Leistung/Kompabilität her, zum anderen von der Bedienung? Also in der Regel nur über den Touchscreen? Wenn ich eh Maus + Tastatur brauchen würde, kann ich ja gleich an den PC gehen.

Die Chuwi/Teclast/Onda etc. Geräte finde ich natürlich auch sehr interessant, bieten sie doch die Möglichkeit beide OS gleichzeitig zur Verfügung zu haben. 

Zusammengefasst meine bisherigen Gedanken:

Android:
Pro: +Medienkonsum (Display+Lautsprecher)
          +Bedienung des OS sollte beim angesprochenen Gerät flüssig sein
          +Build Quality
Con: -Schlechte Auswahl an Spielen
           -vermutlich zeitnah keine weitere Versorgung mit Updates (rechne höchstens mit 7.0)

Win10:
Pro: +vollwertiges Win10 inkl. Spielen
          +Versorgung mit Updates
Con:-generell zähere Bedienung des OS (vor allem wenn ausschlielich über Touch)
          -Display/Lautsprecher 
          -in dem Preisbereich sehen die auch alle eher "billig" aus

Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar!

P.S. teurer als 300€ sollte es nicht werden


----------



## fotoman (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tablet gesucht, Anwendungsgebiet: ebooks und pdf lesen, Filme und Serien gucken, max. 200,- €*



halo_fourteen schrieb:


> Die Chuwi/Teclast/Onda etc. Geräte finde ich natürlich auch sehr interessant, bieten sie doch die Möglichkeit beide OS gleichzeitig zur Verfügung zu haben.


So dachte ich auch mal. Wobei es bei mir eigentlich nur um Instagram (Postaen geht halt immer noch nur unter Android/iOS) auf dem Tablet unter Android geht, alles andere würde ich eher unter Windwos machen. Bisher waren meine Versuche irgendwie ein Reinfall. Egal, ob es ein Android-Emulator unter Windows war oder das Android auf meinem Chuwi Hi12. Die Bedienung fühlt sich auf dem 5 Jahre alten Nook HD+ flüssiger an wie auf dem Chuwi. Und der Wechsel zwischen Android und Windows dauert länger wie der Gang zum Regal und das Anschalten des Android-Tablets. Dazu zieht Android 5.1 den Akku im Standby direkt leer. Eine passende Einstellung, um das zu unterbinden, habe ich noch keine gefunden (außer dem kompletten Shut-Down). Mei altes Android 4.x -Tablet hält viel länger durch.

 Das mag aber alles wieder mal ein Problem des Hi12, und damit insb. kein Problem bei einem reinen Intel Android Tablet sein.



halo_fourteen schrieb:


> Android:
> Pro: +Medienkonsum (Display+Lautsprecher)


Wenn Du all Deine Streaming-Apps für Android hast, sollte das zutreffen.

 Ich nutze (für die von Dir erwähnte ARD/ZDF) lieber Mediathekview und VLC (mag es in der Kombionation auf für Android geben, keine Ahnung). Wenn ich an das nicht endende Chaos zurück denke, als ich damals (beim Kauf des Android-Tablets) auf meine eigene Dreambox per Webzugriff auf dem Android-Tablet zugreifen wolte (unter Windows entweder zur Not mittels Browser und VLC-Plugin oder mit einer eigenen Applikation + VLC), dann ist das entweder in irgendwelchen (meist nicht kostenlosen) Apps geendet, die sich nie so bedienen liessen, wie ich das wollte. Oder es ist im heilosen Chaos einer eigenen (lokalen) Webseite geendet, um die Programmierung einer Android-App zu vermeiden und gleichzeitig alle Web-Sperren zu umgehen, die sich nicht wirklich kluge Leute ausgedacht haben.

NIcht nur daher rührt meine grundsätzliche Aussage bei solchen Postings wie Deinem:
- schaue Dir genau an, was Du mit dem Tablet machen möchtest
- suche Dir zu JEDER Anwendung die passende App/das Programm (im Zweifel auf einem Android-Emulator) und teste, ob sie Dir genügen
-> was nützt Dir ein Win-Tablet, wenn Du Deine gewünschten Programme dann nicht ohne Tastatur bedienen kannst oder der Streaming-Anbieter keinen Zugang anbietet
-> was nützt Dir ein Android-Tablet, wenn die Spiele, die Du spielen möchtest, damit nicht laufen oder Du anstatt einem Streaming-Programm dutzende von Apps nutzen musst.
-> was nützt Dir ein Win+Android Tablet, wenn dann grundsätzlich der Speicher ausgeht, der Touch unter einem der Systeme nichts taugt usw.



halo_fourteen schrieb:


> +Bedienung des OS sollte beim angesprochenen Gerät flüssig sein


Dazu kann ich nichts sagen, sollte aber Notebookcheck oder andere Tests klären (oder ein Gang zum MediaMarkt)



halo_fourteen schrieb:


> +Build Quality


Die Qualität der Asus Transfomer Books ist auch sehr gut. Aber es stimmt schon, Android-HW ist in der Regel günsiger wie Windows-HW. Was aber auch daran liegt, dass die Kunden von Windows-HW viel mehr erwarten wie von Android-HW.



halo_fourteen schrieb:


> Win10:
> Con:-generell zähere Bedienung des OS (vor allem wenn ausschlielich über Touch)


Zäh bis garnicht bedienbar, wenn die Applikation nicht "will". Dafür kann man sich zur Not immer irgendwie behelfen (Stift als Mausersatz, wenn es das Tablet vorsieht, BT Maus und/oder Tastaur, wenn es im Urlaub dann doch mal ein Programm sein muss, das ohne nicht bedienbar ist. Unter Amdroid heisst es dann einfach: geht nicht, gibt es nicht, roote erst mal, dann klappt es vieleicht.



halo_fourteen schrieb:


> -Display/Lautsprecher


Etwas besseres wie im Surface Pro 2 (und damit auch Pro 1) ist mir lautsprechermäßig noch nicht unter gekommen. Weder die Lautsprecher im Lenovo x220 noch im HP Elitebook 840 G1 können da mithalten, die Quäker im Chuwi Hi12, Asus Vivotab Note 8 oder im Nook HD+ erst recht nicht.



halo_fourteen schrieb:


> -in dem Preisbereich sehen die auch alle eher "billig" aus


Hast Du das Yoga 3 Plus mal Live gesehen? Ich war gestern eher geschockt, als ich es erstmals bewusst im Laden gesehen habe. Für mich sieht das nicht wirklich nach "Tablet" aus. Es ist liegend m.M.n. einzig im Querformat nutzbar (bingo, es gibt immer noch Apps, die zwingend auf Hochformat umschalten, Instagram ist so ein schwachsinniger Mist). Wenn das nicht stört und/oder das Tablet sowiso nur liegend oder stehend im Querformart zu hause genutzt wird (oder im Rucksack immer viel zu viel Platz ist), dann stört das natürlich nicht.

Benötigst Du die Akkuleistung des Yoga 3? EIn 10,1" Android Tablet mit 637g (ohne Hülle)? 

Bei den China Win+Android Geräten würde ich nicht mit offiziellen Update von Android rechnen. Das Teclast TBook 10 wird immer noch mit Andriod 5.1 verkauft. Ein Update durch Teclast wird eher zu einem neuen (und mit Sicherheit geänderten) Gerät führen.

 Da kannst Du eher schon froh sein, wenn die Community groß genug ist, damit sich jemand findet, der eine passende Android-Version zusammen bastelt. Mit etwas Pech musst Du schon sehr lange nach den richtigen Windows-Treibern suchen, falls Du doch mal neu installieren willst und die Grundlagen eines Windwos-Gerätes nciht beachtete hast (Backup erstellen, und zwar vollständig, also inkl. alle Bootpartitionen und funktionierendem Recovery-Medium).


----------



## halo_fourteen (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tablet gesucht, Anwendungsgebiet: ebooks und pdf lesen, Filme und Serien gucken, max. 200,- €*

Hallo,

vielen Dank für deinen ausführlichen Beitrag. Er bestärkt mich eher dazu, zu einem Android Tablet zu greifen. 



> -> was nützt Dir ein Win-Tablet, wenn Du Deine gewünschten Programme  dann nicht ohne Tastatur bedienen kannst oder der Streaming-Anbieter  keinen Zugang anbietet



Damit liegst du vermutlich richtig. Ich nutze auch Chromecast Video/Audio und da kommt man mit Win10 auch nicht wirklich weit.

Das Yoga 3 Plus habe ich mir gestern auch das erste Mal im Mediamarkt angeschaut und fand, dass es durch den "Wulst" eigentlich ganz gut in der Hand liegt (auch im Hochformat, da man etwas zum greifen hat). Klar, es ist etwas schwerer, aber in der Regel nutze ich es ja eh im Querformat oder stütze es irgendwo ab. Die Gehäusequalität fand ich jetzt auch nicht so gut, war alles aus Plastik, wenn auch gut Verarbeitet. Zur Akkulaufzeit: ich finde ich es schon wichtig, dass es lange durchhält. Denn Geräte, die eh nicht lange durchhalten, muss man auch öfter laden. Das wiederum schlägt sich auf die Haltbarkeit des Akkus nieder. Ich möchte so ein Tablet ja auch nicht alle zwei Jahre kaufen (nicht austauschbarem Akku sei Dank).

Das Surface gab es auch. Ist wirklich ein schönes Gerät, vor allem mit dem Type-Cover aber über 1000€ sind mir dann doch etwas zu viel.

Heute habe ich dann in der Aldi-Werbung das Medion P10400 gesehen. 10,1", Full HD, Stereofrontlautsprecher, Atom Z8350 und 2 GB RAM/32GB ROM für 200€. Kommt auch in Tests ganz gut weg
Medion Lifetab P10400 (MD 99775): 10-Zoll-Tablet fur 200 Euro bei Aldi - Notebookcheck.com News
Allerdings brauche ich dafür dann wieder eine Hülle um es hinstellen zu können, 2 GB Ram sind auch nicht wirklich zukunftssicher und die Akkulaufzeit ist geringer.

Ich glaube, ich werde das Lenovo im Mediemarkt bei uns vor Ort kaufen. Scheint mir das beste Tablet für meine Zwecke zu sein. Alles in Allem finde ich aber, dass aus auf dem Tabletmarkt irgendwie mau aussieht. Teilweise sind Geräte schon Jahre auf dem Markt oder nutzen Hardware die bereits lange auf dem Markt ist. Oder die Kombination ergibt  keinen Sinn. Win 10 mit einem Atom und nur 2GB Ram und 32 GB ROM ist doch irgendwie sinnfrei?


----------



## RossiCX (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tablet gesucht, Anwendungsgebiet: ebooks und pdf lesen, Filme und Serien gucken, max. 200,- €*

Kennt jemand das Ramos i9s Pro? Was wäre ein angemessener Preis für ein gutes Gebrauchtgerät?


----------



## RossiCX (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Tablet gesucht, Anwendungsgebiet: ebooks und pdf lesen, Filme und Serien gucken, max. 200,- €*

Um das Thema hier abzuschließen: ich habe mir vor ein paar Wochen ein Mediontablet für 199,- € gekauft und bin damit bisher sehr zufrieden. 10,1", 1920x1200 Auflösung, 8 Kern CPU (Big-Little Technik), 2GB RAM, 32GB "Festplatte", lange Akkulaufzeit, Wifi-Empfang ist auch in Ordnung. Allerdings hat das Ding kein Windows, aber mit Android 6.0 komme ich auch ganz gut klar, es gibt alle Software, die ich brauche und das auch noch kostenlos. Weitere Bonuspunkte gibt es für das Metallgehäuse und die nach vorne gerichteten Lautsprecher  Man kann auch noch eine SIM-Karte einstecken und unterwegs surfen, das habe ich aber noch nicht ausprobiert. Kritik gibt es von mir nicht wirklich, einzig das Gewicht ist etwas hoch, aber das ist sicher auch dem stabilen Gehäuse geschuldet.


----------



## RossiCX (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Tablet gesucht, Anwendungsgebiet: ebooks und pdf lesen, Filme und Serien gucken, max. 200,- €*

Es gibt noch einen kleinen Kritikpunkt: die Bildschirmhelligkeit ist nicht besonders groß. Wenn man das Tablet also draußen nutzen will (was ich nicht vorhabe), dann könnte das ein KO-Kriterium sein.


----------



## ischiadicus (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Tablet gesucht, Anwendungsgebiet: ebooks und pdf lesen, Filme und Serien gucken, max. 200,- €*

Hallo RossiCX,
Wie schaut es denn mit dem Aspekten ebooks und pdfs aus? Kannst du bequem große PDF Dateien  lesen und scrollen, die bebildert sind? Werden die Seiten sofort geladen bei schnellem Scrollen oder kommt es zum Lagging? Und das ungefähr bei verschiedenen PDF Readern?

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## RossiCX (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Tablet gesucht, Anwendungsgebiet: ebooks und pdf lesen, Filme und Serien gucken, max. 200,- €*

Mein größtes PDF ist 62MB groß und hat viele bunte Bilderchen drin, das normale blättern/scrollen beim Lesen geht ohne Verzögerung, wenn man extrem schnell scrollt/blättert ohne auch nur ansatzweise lesen zu können, dann bleiben schonmal Seiten leer. Getestet mit Foxit Reader und Acrobat Reader.


----------

